# Getting to waxstock from Birmingham airport



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Heading over from dublin in the morning to the show.

Flying into Birmingham airport so I was seeing is there any public transport from there to the arena.

Any help appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

what time you landing?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Shame I'm to far away mate else I would have arranged to pick you up. I'm sure a nice fellow detailing world member maybe close by 

Sorry I also cannot answer your question on transport


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

No worries mate thanks for the consideration.:thumb:

I'm landing at 7.50am.

Just trying to see what transport there is for the missus and myself before landing. 

Maybe cheaper to rent a car than get a taxi if there ain't no bus/train to use.


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

After sorting a rental car cheap so all sorted. 

See you all there. :wave:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It's not far at all from BHX, so a taxi would prob cost the same as a car.


----------

